# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  Ликвидирована уязвимость WhatsApp и Telegram

## Tcinet

Специалисты компании Check Point сообщили об обнаружении опасной уязвимости популярных мессенджеров WhatsApp и Telegram. Они защищают переписку сквозным шифрованием и считаются крайне надежными с точки зрения конфиденциальности. Однако исследование Check Point выявило их слабое место. Речь идет не о приложениях, а о браузерных web-версиях WhatsApp и Telegram. Как оказалось, оба мессенджера не осуществляли детальную проверку контента перед процедурой шифрования. Это позволило исследователям обойти защиту. В случае с WhatsApp оказалось достаточно отправить получателю вложенное изображение со встроенным вредоносным кодом. Его открывание автоматически позволяло осуществить атаку. В ситуации с Telegram процесс выглядит несколько более сложным, а для атаки использовался вредоносный видеофайл.

Так или иначе, в обоих случаях успешная атака позволяла получить контроль над учетной записью пользователя и полный доступ к материалам, хранившимся в переписке, включая фото и видео. Check Point обнаружила уязвимости в начале марта и незамедлительно уведомила разработчиков WhatsApp и Telegram. Те, в свою очередь, также действовали оперативно, и в настоящий момент уязвимости уже ликвидированы.

----------

